# this one came close



## belgian (Oct 11, 2005)

I got today a videoclip of a nearly accident.
what did he do wrong ?

just realize I cannot upload the clip. It is a .wmv file. Anyone can tell me how to upload ? sorry.


----------



## ross_scott (Oct 11, 2005)

change the file extension name from .wmv to .txt and just leave a note in your post to change the file name to .wmv it works on other forums that uses the Vbulletin software


----------



## belgian (Oct 11, 2005)

ross_scott said:


> change the file extension name from .wmv to .txt and just leave a note in your post to change the file name to .wmv it works on other forums that uses the Vbulletin software



Ok, let's try. please change file to .wmv to open


----------



## ross_scott (Oct 11, 2005)

ok i got it to run on windows media player after renaming the file to "topping.wmv" and yes that was a bloody close shave all I could think was that has got to hurt as it looked like he got his family jewels whacked but it is a reminder to be safe while up in a tree with a saw


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 11, 2005)

I renamed the file as you said and I got the sound just fine, but no video...just a solid blue square. Any suggestions?


----------



## rbtree (Oct 11, 2005)

The climber didn't screw up, but the groundie running the ropes needs to be taught a thing or twenty...


----------



## fmueller (Oct 11, 2005)

Might he have taken too big a piece. If it was smaller it would have had less of a slingshot effect. Dunno, whats the pro analysis RB? Just watched it again and there was alot of rope between the spar and the top. All that extra line helped with the slingshot, no?


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't get it to play.....note pad comes up??
Another link?


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 11, 2005)

Eagle1 said:


> I can't get it to play.....note pad comes up??
> Another link?



You gotta find the file on your hard disk once you download it and change the extension to .wmv This tells Windows Media Viewer to open it.

I tried this earlier today at work and only got audio. At home tonight I get both audio and video. The computer made the difference.

In case you cannot get it to work, this is also the same video that circulated a few weeks ago..shows the climber (with the funky big bib on his helmet) taking a big yo-yo ride whent the top snatches tight..the groundie hollers, "Sorry".


----------



## gumneck (Oct 12, 2005)

That would end my career up in the trees. Not that I make a career of it. Definately would ruin a clean pair of shorts.


----------



## stehansen (Oct 12, 2005)

If the ground worker would have let it run everything would have been fine.


----------



## fmueller (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm not a professional but from what I can see (or can't see) I don't understand why they just did'nt let the top drop. Didn't look like there was anything around that it would hurt if it just dropped.


----------



## Trignog (Oct 13, 2005)

I've seen worse, on a regular basis.

Sad thing is I used to think that was normal, I was always apprehensive about roping tops out because of that.

Luckily I've had the oppertunity to train and work with others, now I know thats not normal and how to do it correctly.


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Really, there is nothing wrong with roping tops. But that guy could have gone up alot more. The size of the top that he was attempting to lower was heavy and big...the perfact time for a groundie to ----- up. That was a crazy ride. I bet he will never take that much off at once again.


----------



## Trignog (Oct 13, 2005)

Dude, when I started out my boss would regularly rope oaks, maple, white pine, hickory, whatever tops, here in NE we have it all. Anyway he would rope stuff over 20-30 inches in diameter, no joke, with many wraps on trees. He never heard the term "let it run". He would buy the biggest rope sherril could sell him, "go big or go home". 
Better him than me. Those guys are out there. Beware.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 13, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with taking a top that size, if you have a good ropeperson, and enough clearance to let it run. There would have been little ride with that top had it been done right and with a 70-90 degree open face notch.

That said, I prefer to go small usually. It isn't necessarily slower, as the top can be rigged out quicker when there's less weight and length to worry about. The ground crew will have been busy handling the branches, then when the smaller top comes, dispose of it quickly, rake up, and clear a drop zone for the wood. (if it doesnt have to be lowered)


----------



## Trignog (Oct 14, 2005)

rbtree said:


> There's nothing wrong with taking a top that size, if you have a good ropeperson, and enough clearance to let it run. There would have been little ride with that top had it been done right and with a 70-90 degree open face notch.



I agree. I was refering to the type that does have a concept of hinge or letting it run.


----------



## Rob Murphy (Oct 21, 2005)

*To Big on thin pole.*

Its looks to me ,as others have said, that he should have gone higher. I ahd a shake up the other day when I overloaded an lowering point. I tried to take out too big a section of poplar. It shook me of my spikes, I droped and smacked into the trunk(bruised bicep) but I was lifelined into another trunk so didnt fall to bad.
Rushing... Bad weather coming..I knew that the section was too big...
didnt damage the gardaen below too much.


----------

